# IP-Adresse anderen mitteilen



## Binio (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und hab mir auch schon dazu eine Lösung ausgedacht (die leider nicht funktioniert).

Also mein Problem ist:

ich habe ein Server (Debian Etch) bei mir zuhause. Ich bekomme durch dyndns.org immer die IP immerda.ath.cx und am Router leite ich alle nötigen Ports an den Server weiter.

ich habe auch noch externe Server. D.h. Kollegen haben ein Mini-Server bei sich stehen auf den ich immer zugreifen soll und von dort aus Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Ich kann da nicht den Router mit dyndns Konfigurieren da Sie teilweise Uralt sind und Teilweise keine Router vorhanden sind sondern nur Modems.

Meine Lösung:
Auf den externen Mini-Servern sich ich mir doch einfach eine E-Mail mit
echo "Ich bin Rechner xyz" | mail -s"xyz" meine@email.de
Hmm naja weder die Mail kommt an noch weiss ich wie dadurch die Internet IP-Adresse herausfinden kann.

Ich denke mein Ansatz ist nicht ganz falsch aber der letzt Schliff fehlt ! 
Ich kann auch auf mein Server zuhause eine PHP Seite machen die Anfragen von den Mini-Servern logen und protokollieren. Aber dazu weiss ich kein Ansatz 

Kann mir bitte jemand eine einfache Lösung nennen ?


----------



## Enumerator (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Vielleicht machst Du Dir das einfach zu kompliziert.
Schau Dir mal die Software-Lösungen auf dyndns.org an...

Gruß
Enum


----------

